# durante doce meses: ¿Sólo doce meses?



## epistolario

Contexto: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros *al mes *hasta que inicie sesión. Por ejemplo, si Pedro entra en su cuenta en el decimotercer (13er) mes, se le cobrarán 5 euros, nada más. Por otro lado, si Juan entra en su cuenta en el vigésimo (2o) mes, se le cobrarán 8 meses X 5 euros = 40 euros en total. 

Pregunta: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros. 
a) Verdadero 
b) Falso 

Según los examinadores, la respuesta correcta es Verdadero porque la frase está escrita desde el punto de vista del decimotercer mes. 

Para mí, la respuesta correcta es Falso por las siguientes razones: 
1. Al eliminar la expresión *al mes*, hemos escrito una frase con un sentido general que implica que se trata de una tarifa que se cobra una sola vez. Creo que es necesario tener en cuenta que es una tarifa mensual. 
2. En el caso de Juan en mi ejemplo arriba, el cargo es más de 5 euros porque inicia sesión después de 20 meses. 

Para ustedes, ¿la frase es verdadera o falsa?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, D. epistolario:
Yo le doy la razón a usted.


----------



## Peón

En el enunciado queda claro que la penalidad es mensual, en la pregunta, no. Si nos lleváramos por esta última, cumplido el plazo (12 meses) se aplica una penalidad de E 5, sin importar el tiempo de la inactividad: sea un día o 20 meses deberá pagar 5 euros. En el enunciado sí importa el plazo de inactividad. 
Por lo que para mí la respuesta es Falso.


----------



## juandiego

De acuerdo, espistolario.

Para que fuera completamente verdadera debería haber sido al menos algo como:
_A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros *al mes a partir de ese periodo*._


----------



## Maximino

La pregunta dice, ‘_A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses… _Si no han entrado en los últimos doce meses, quiere decir únicamente, en mi opinión, que ingresaron en el decimotercer mes y, por consiguiente, la penalización es de 5 €. Si la pregunta dijera _durante 11 meses_ querría decir que accedieron en el duodécimo mes y, por ende, no hay penalización por inactividad. La preposición ‘d_urante_’ indica el periodo de tiempo a lo largo del cual tiene lugar un hecho o acción. Si dice ‘_durante 12 meses_’ significa que la inactividad duró 12 meses enteros y la reconexión se produjo en el decimotercer mes. Para mí la respuesta es ‘Verdadero’. Lo siento. En cualquier caso concuerdo que la frase propuesta por Juan Diego es más clara.



Saludos cordiales


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi el enunciado está claro, la pregunta es correcta, y la respuesta es "Verdadero".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Maximino said:


> La pregunta dice, ‘_A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses… _Si no han entrado en los últimos doce meses, quiere decir únicamente, en mi opinión, que ingresaron en el decimotercer mes y, por consiguiente, la penalización es de 5 €. Si la pregunta dijera _durante 11 meses_ querría decir que accedieron en el duodécimo mes y, por ende, no hay penalización por inactividad. La preposición ‘d_urante_’ indica el periodo de tiempo a lo largo del cual tiene lugar un hecho o acción. Si dice ‘_durante 12 meses_’ significa que la inactividad duró 12 meses enteros y la reconexión se produjo en el decimotercer mes. Para mí la respuesta es ‘Verdadero’. Lo siento. En cualquier caso concuerdo que la frase propuesta por Juan Diego es más clara.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Lo que no me queda claro es la interpretación de ese "durante". Entiendo que quiere decir que el usuario entra *a partir del vencimiento del plazo de 12 meses*, es decir a partir del primer día del mes 13.  Puede hacerlo el primer día del mes 13, en cuyo caso la penalidad es de cinco euros, pero puede hacerlo el mes 20 y ahí la penalidad es mayor. 

Quiero decir que ese "...no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses" no significa necesariamente que hayan entrado en el mes 13. 
(Así lo veo yo por lo menos).
¿Se trata de un ejercicio de idioma español? 
Saludos.

PD. A la respuesta de* Vampi:* nos sería muy útil que nos los explicaras, pó...


----------



## Maximino

Lo de ‘_durante_’ no es una interpretación, es la definición que da el Espasa-Calpe (y el WR). Si ingresara en el vigésimo mes, el periodo de tiempo a lo largo del cual tiene lugar la inactividad es 19 meses y, por tanto, la penalización sería de 35 euros.



Un saludo


----------



## Peón

Maximino said:


> Lo de ‘_durante_’ no es una interpretación, es la definición que da el Espasa-Calpe (y el WR). Si ingresara en el vigésimo mes, el periodo de tiempo a lo largo del cual tiene lugar la inactividad es 19 meses y, por tanto, la penalización sería de 35 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Entiendo lo que es "durante" Maximino: a los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuenta en el período de 12 meses se les cobrara una penalidad". Pero no entiendo por qué esa penalidad será sólo de cinco euros.  

Aclaro que *no estoy diciendo que la respuesta sea gramaticalmente incorrecta*, sino que la estoy comparando con el enunciado. *QUiero decir que en mi opinión el supuesto que contempla la pregunta no es la misma que la del enunciado.* ¿QUizás ahí esté la confusión?


----------



## tusi

epistolario said:


> Contexto: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros al mes hasta que inicie sesión. (...)
> Pregunta: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.



Creo que el problema es que al plantear el *Contexto *y la *Pregunta *las frases se presentan igual. Para estar totalmente conforme, tal vez la que yo modificaría es la del contexto:
A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses *o más*, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros al mes hasta que inicie sesión.

Yo entiendo que si Juan no ha entrado durante 12 meses significa que ingresó en el mes 13, puesto que si su periodo de inactividad hubiera sido mayor se diría directamente: Juan no ha ingresado en su cuenta durante 20 meses.

La pregunta hubiera sido más clara si dijera: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 13 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 10 euros. (Y ahí no se entiende de ninguna manera que sea "más de 13 meses").

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que está muy mal explicado todo. Si la penalización es (tras haber sobrepasado un periodo de inactividad de 12 meses) de *5 euros *"_*al mes*_", la respuesta a la pregunta ha de ser necesariamente FALSO. Si la actividad comienza de nuevo al cabo de *un año y un día*, la penalización debe ser de 16 céntimos (5 euros/30 días). Si la actividad comienza de nuevo al año y dos días, la penalización ha de ser de 32 céntimos. Si la actividad comienza de nuevo al año y tres días, la penalización ha de ser de 48 céntimos. Y así sucesivamente. La penalización de 5 euros se produce cuando la actividad se reinicia a los trece meses transcurridos desde el anterior día de actividad. Por ejemplo: cese de actividad el día 29 de febrero de 2024 y comienzo de nuevo de la actividad el día 1 de abril de 2025.


----------



## Vampiro

De verdad no logro entender cuál es el enredo que tienen con esto, para mí está claro como el cristal:
En el enunciado dice que si no han entrado en sus cuentas durante doce meses se les cobrará una tarifa de cinco euros al mes.  Luego, en la pregunta, dice que no han entrado a sus cuentas durante doce meses. Por lo tanto han entrado al mes trece y les corresponde pagar cinco euros.
No quiero sonar pesado, pero creo que no da ni para problema de regla de tres simple.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Maximino

Peón said:


> Entiendo lo que es "durante" Maximino: a los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuenta en el período de 12 meses se les cobrara una penalidad". Pero no entiendo por qué esa penalidad será sólo de cinco euros.
> 
> Aclaro que *no estoy diciendo que la respuesta sea gramaticalmente incorrecta*, sino que la estoy comparando con el enunciado. *QUiero decir que en mi opinión el supuesto que contempla la pregunta no es la misma que la del enunciado.* ¿QUizás ahí esté la confusión?






Estoy de acuerdo con que el enunciado pudiese haber sido más claro (como el propuesto por Juan Diego). Pero, al mismo tiempo, no podemos dejar de lado el hecho que, según entiendo, se trata de una pregunta de un exámen y los exámenes son difíciles, suelen tener ‘pillerías’ que, sin dar oportunidad a cuestionar la respuesta en sentido estricto, permiten saber si el grado de  entendimiento de un cierto tema es cabal o no. Si el contexto hubiese estado redactado como lo hizo Juan Diego, el grado de dificultad de la pregunta habría sido mucho menor.



Un saludo cordial


----------



## Ludaico

Vampiro said:


> De verdad no logro entender cuál es el enredo que tienen con esto, para mí está claro como el cristal:
> En el enunciado dice que si no han entrado en sus cuentas durante doce meses se les cobrará una tarifa de cinco euros al mes.  Luego, en la pregunta, dice que no han entrado a sus cuentas durante doce meses. Por lo tanto han entrado al mes trece y les corresponde pagar cinco euros.
> No quiero sonar pesado, pero creo que no da ni para problema de regla de tres simple.
> Saludos.
> _



Vamos a ver: cinco euros al mes significa cinco euros al mes. Esto está claro, ¿verdad? Lo que no está nada claro es que se penalice con cinco euros por un solo día que haya transcurrido por encima del plazo establecido. Debería decirse que la penalización es de 16,66 céntimos por cada día que transcurra por encima del año de inactividad o que la penalización es de 5 euros al mes o su parte proporcional, en función de los días.
Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Es verdad, si esto no va más allá de una suma con palotes.



epistolario said:


> Pregunta: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.
> a) Verdadero
> b) Falso
> 
> Según los examinadores, la respuesta correcta es Verdadero porque la frase está escrita desde el punto de vista del decimotercer mes.




D. Epistolario, que sigue usted llevando razón. Que le diga cualquier examinador en qué se basa para afirmar que la frase está temporalmente situada de forma inequívoca en el mes trece y solo en el trece.


----------



## Vampiro

En ninguna parte dice que la penalización sea por día, por hora o por minuto.
Si se te vence el plazo caes en falta y te cobran el mes, eso es así aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
Al que no le guste tiene dos opciones.
1.-  Ir a llorar a la iglesia
2.- Contratar un abogado y quizá ahorrarse cinco euros de multa pero pagar la módica suma que te va a cobrar el abogado.

Como pregunta de exámen, no hay ninguna duda: Verdadero.

Saludos.
_


----------



## tusi

Ludaico said:


> Vamos a ver: cinco euros al mes significa cinco euros al mes. Esto está claro, ¿verdad? Lo que no está nada claro es que se penalice con cinco euros por un solo día que haya transcurrido por encima del plazo establecido. Debería decirse que la penalización es de 16,66 céntimos por cada día que transcurra por encima del año de inactividad o que la penalización es de 5 euros al mes o su parte proporcional, en función de los días.
> Saludos.



Ludaico: el enunciado no dice que la penalidad sea fraccionable. Lo mismo que la penalidad por día no es fraccionable en horas.

La duda es si "durante" se refiere a un tiempo fijo de 12 meses o a un tiempo indefinido que se inicia en el mes 12. Yo diría que en la pregunta está usado como un tiempo fijo de 12 meses y en el contexto que han planteado lo han usado como "superior a 12 meses". No lo considero una "pillería" (a diferencia de Maximino), sino una errata como un piano: plantear mal la pregunta y luego decir que es "para dificultar el examen" no es de recibo. Si puede tener doble interpretación, como en este caso, la pregunta no es difícil sino imposible: el resultado depende de la discreccionalidad del que corrije.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

_“A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros”_

¿Es eso de lo que están dudando?
Si no han entrado en sus cuentas durante doce meses significa que no se han conectado en doce meses; llegado el mes trece, multa.
¿Cabe alguna otra interpretación?... ahhhhhh… van de cachondeo, me quieren volver loco… ¿dónde está la cámara oculta?
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro: nadie esta de canchondeo. Simplemente no entendemos la cosa tal fácil como vos.
No me considero con muchas luces pero según lo que surge del hilo la cosa parece que no está tan clara.

_“A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros”
_
De esto no tengo duda y la frase es correcta, gramaticalmente. Lo que digo es  que no dice lo mismo que la frase inicial del enunciado. ¿Esto es así? 
Quizas ahí este la confusión.


----------



## Maximino

Exactamente como dice Vampiro. Con ‘_al mes_’ o sin ‘_al mes_’ la respuesta correcta sigue siendo una sola: verdadero. 


Por otra parte, jamás he dicho que hacer una pregunta con _pillería_ es equivalente a ‘_plantear mal una pregunta_’. Dije que las preguntas con _pillerías_ son aquellas que, sin dar oportunidad a cuestionar la respuesta en sentido estricto, requieren ser pensadas más en profundidad, no son obvias.


Saludos


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> D. Epistolario, que sigue usted llevando razón. *Que le diga cualquier examinador en qué se basa para afirmar que la frase está temporalmente situada de forma inequívoca en el mes trece y solo en el trece.*



¡Pues claro! Yo no lo puedo ver de otra forma.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Vampiro: nadie esta de canchondeo. Simplemente no entendemos la cosa tal fácil como vos.
> No me considero con muchas luces pero según lo que surge del hilo la cosa parece que no está tan clara.
> 
> _“A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros”
> _
> De esto no tengo duda y la frase es correcta, gramaticalmente. Lo que digo es  que no dice lo mismo que la frase inicial del enunciado. ¿Esto es así?
> Quizas ahí este la confusión.


Yo no veo diferencia ni discrepancia alguna entre enunciado y pregunta, lo siento; es más, no habría tenido ninguna duda en responder "Verdadero", no veo por dónde podría ser falso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

A ver si puedo plantear bien mi duda:

Firmo dos contratos, cada uno con éstas cláusulas:

1) A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros al mes hasta que inicien sesión. 

2) A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.

Dejo transcurrir los 12 meses e inicio la sesión al finalizar el mes 14 (no entremos en la cuestión de los períodos inferiores al mes). Según el primer contrato yo debería pagar  10 euros. Según el segundo sólo 5 euros.
¿Estoy en lo cierto o se me está escapando algo? 

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

En ese caso estás en lo cierto, pero no es lo mismo que se pregunta.  En la consulta del hilo no se habla de dos contratos con cláusulas distintas.
Pero creo entender (por fin) dónde está la duda.
Dejemos de lado el tema de los dos contratos: si entras al mes 14, ya no es válido el enunciado de la pregunta, que dice claramente “durante 12 meses”, o sea entra en algún minuto del mes 13 y por lo tanto la multa es de cinco euros.
_


----------



## Peón

Ok. Ahora voy entendiendo. Pero sigo preguntando: ¿por qué suponemos que entró en algún instante del mes 13 y no del 14 si ambos están, o podrían estar, fuera del período de 12 meses? Eso es lo que no tengo claro.


----------



## Vampiro

Porque si entrara en el mes 14, la pregunta diría “durante 13 meses”.
No veo por qué cuestionan la pregunta; “durante 12 meses” significa durante doce meses, no 13 ni 14 ni otra cifra cualquiera.
Si alguien me dice “el mes pasado no trabajé durante dos días”, yo entiendo que no trabajó dos días, no cuatro, ni cinco.  Aunque no faltará el suspicaz que me diga “pero si no trabajó una semana también es correcto que no trabajó dos días”.
_


----------



## Ludaico

Vampiro said:


> ...Como pregunta de exámen, no hay ninguna duda: Verdadero. *La respuesta verdadera es FALSO*.



Examen, frecuentemente se ve sin acento. 
ClNaU2.


----------



## cbrena

Peón said:


> Ok. Ahora voy entendiendo. Pero sigo preguntando: ¿por qué suponemos que entró en algún instante del mes 13 y no del 14 si ambos están, o podrían estar, fuera del período de 12 meses? Eso es lo que no tengo claro.


Prometo haber leído vuestro debate con detenimiento. La multa se cargará de 5 en 5 euros (por meses), no se cargaría en la fecha en la que entren en sus cuentas. Esto supone que la* primera* de 5 euros en ambos enunciados se cargaría, aunque la cantidad total sea diferente si entra en el mes 13 o en el 14. ¿Me expliqué bien?  Eso es lo que me parece que hace considerar a la respuesta "verdadera". 
Entiendo bien tu razonamiento, Peón, es más, yo también hubiera contestado que "falso".


----------



## epistolario

Gracias a todos por su participación. Me he dado cuenta de que es un tema discutible porque las opiniones no concuerdan. 

A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros. 

Para mí es falsa porque es verdadera solamente en el decimotercer mes, entonces es importante especificar esta información que es verdadero solo en el decimotercer mes. A mi entender, para ser verdadero, debe superar la prueba de tiempo. Hay que tener en cuenta que es una tarifa mensual.


----------



## Vampiro

Buhésa: no te entendí nada de nada.



epistolario said:


> Gracias a todos por su participación. Me he dado cuenta de que es un tema discutible porque las opiniones no concuerdan.
> 
> A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.
> 
> Para mí es falsa porque es verdadera solamente en el decimotercer mes, entonces es importante especificar esta información que es verdadero solo en el decimotercer mes. A mi entender, para ser verdadero, debe superar la prueba de tiempo. Hay que tener en cuenta que es una tarifa mensual.


Estimado: si tuviste la cuenta inactiva durante doce meses, entonces entraste en algún minuto del mes trece, así de simple.
Te corresponde una multa de cinco euros.
Acá no hay dudas, no te confundas, sólo hay ganas de rizar el rizo.
Me retiro.  Me aburrieron.
Saludos.
_


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Buhésa: no te entendí nada de nada.



Me lo temía, Vampi. 


Vampiro said:


> Estimado: *si tuviste la cuenta inactiva durante doce meses*, entonces entraste en algún minuto del mes trece, así de simple.


O bien: *si tuviste la cuenta inactiva durante doce meses*, caíste en motivo de sanción, y te caerán 5 euros cada mes hasta que la hagas activa.


----------



## Maximino

epistolario said:


> Gracias a todos por su participación. Me he dado cuenta de que es un tema discutible porque las opiniones no concuerdan.
> 
> A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.
> 
> Para mí es falsa porque es verdadera solamente en el decimotercer mes, entonces es importante especificar esta información que es verdadero solo en el decimotercer mes. A mi entender, para ser verdadero, debe superar la prueba de tiempo. Hay que tener en cuenta que es una tarifa mensual.






No. La respuesta solamente es ‘_Verdadero_’ si la pregunta dice ‘_durante 12 meses_’. Si hubiese dicho 1, 2,… 11, o 13 o más meses, la respuesta habría sido, ‘Falso’, porque o bien no hubiese habido penalización o bien esta habría sido mayor a 5 euros.



Saludos


----------



## Peón

cbrena said:


> O bien: *si tuviste la cuenta inactiva durante doce meses*, caíste en motivo de sanción, y te caerán 5 euros cada mes hasta que la hagas activa.



Ok. Gracias por la explicación *cbrena*. Creo entender tu razonamiento. A pesar de lo que se dijo en el hilo, juro que no intento hacerme el bizantino, ni rizar el rizo, ni nada de esas tonterías: simplemente no termino de entender que ambos enunciados digan lo mismo e intenté despejar(me) esa duda en el hilo, nada más que eso.

Yo sigo el mismo razonamiento de *epistolario* y de otros compañeros: me parece que ese "cada mes" hace la diferencia,  y que eso hace a la pregunta como falsa, si entendemos como falso que ambos enunciados son similares. Al menos como pregunta de examen me parece totalmente extraña y yo discutiría ese "verdadero". Pero te reitero, con tu explicación comienzo a entender algo más el otro punto de vista.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Rondivu

epistolario said:


> Según los examinadores, la respuesta correcta es Verdadero porque la frase está escrita desde el punto de vista del decimotercer mes.



Para mí también es verdadero. El enunciado dice claramente: si Pedro entra en su cuenta en el decimotercer (13er) mes, se le cobrarán 5 euros nada más. 


epistolario said:


> Para mí, la respuesta correcta es Falso por las siguientes razones:
> 1. Al eliminar la expresión al mes, hemos escrito una frase con un sentido general que implica que se trata de una tarifa que se cobra una sola vez. Creo que es necesario tener en cuenta que es una tarifa mensual.



"Al mes" no se ha eliminado, sigue en el enunciado. Al plantear la pregunta es irrelevante volver a incluirlo porque se entiende que es al mes. 


epistolario said:


> 2. En el caso de Juan en mi ejemplo arriba, el cargo es más de 5 euros porque inicia sesión después de 20 meses.


El caso de Juan no influye para nada en la respuesta. Está ahí de relleno y para despistar, como veo que así ha sido. 


epistolario said:


> Para ustedes, ¿la frase es verdadera o falsa?


Verdadera. 

"A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros al mes... ". 
Pregunta: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros. 

Es un ejercicio de comprensión lectora, y no de matemáticas. A veces la respuesta es tan evidente que no la vemos. 
Me acuerdo cuando de pequeñito me preguntaban:
¿De qué color es el caballo blanco de Santiago? 
Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

No estoy de acuerdo, Rondivu:


> "A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros al mes"


y


> "A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros".


son locuciones diferentes y significan cosas distintas. 

En el primer caso, a partir del día siguiente de cumplirse los doce meses sin que el usuario se haya conectado al servicio le cargarán cinco euros. Y así mensualmente hasta que se conecte.

En el segundo, también le cargarán cinco euros a partir del primer día del mes trece, pero el usuario se podrá conectar cuando le de la gana porque sabe que no se lo volverán a hacer nunca más.

A esa conclusión se llega con una buena comprensión lectora, precisamente. No es un juego de palabras, son mensajes diferentes.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Rondivu

Lord Darktower said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, Rondivu:
> 
> y
> 
> son locuciones diferentes y significan cosas distintas.
> 
> En el primer caso, a partir del día siguiente de cumplirse los doce meses sin que el usuario se haya conectado al servicio le cargarán cinco euros. Y así mensualmente hasta que se conecte.
> 
> En el segundo, también le cargarán cinco euros a partir del primer día del mes trece, pero el usuario se podrá conectar cuando le de la gana porque sabe que no se lo volverán a hacer nunca más.
> 
> A esa conclusión se llega con una buena comprensión lectora, precisamente. No es un juego de palabras, son mensajes diferentes.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Sí pero estará de acuerdo conmigo en que para el segundo caso que usted cita, independientemente de si al usuario se lo volverán a hacer o no, va a tener que pagar esos 5 euros, que es precisamente lo que plantea la pregunta. 


Pregunta: A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros

Vamos a poner la pregunta con sus correspondientes signos de interrogación:
¿Se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros a los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante doce meses? 
Respuesta: sí (o lo que es lo mismo, "verdadero"). 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Vampiro

(Rondivu, no insistas, te van a volver loco)
 
Completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice Rondivu, esto es un tema de comprensión de lectura y para mí la respuesta tan obvia que mi única duda sería “¿Por qué me están regalando estos puntos?”.
Pero los exámenes de alternativas o de “Verdadero-Falso” tienen eso: buscan hacer dudar y a veces lo hacen desde la obviedad, con una respuesta tan simple que sea capaz de hacer dudar al que no esté 100 % seguro de lo que sabe.
Saludos.

Dentro de tres o cuatro páginas más me asomo a ver en qué va el hilo.
Que lo disfruten.
_


----------



## Cal inhibes

La pregunta es una trampa cazabobos. La respuesta está dentro de la misma pregunta, pero la rodean de explicaciones y condiciones para confundir al examinado. El ejemplo explicativo que pone con respecto a Pedro, es exactamente la frase que somete a selección al final. Pedro llegó al decimotercer mes y tuvo que pagar 5 euros. Es lo mismo que decir "Pedro duró doce meses sin venir y tuvo que pagar cinco euros." Es verdadera, porque lo dice la misma pregunta. 
Salud.


----------



## Rondivu

Lord Darktower said:


> En el segundo, también le cargarán cinco euros a partir del primer día del mes trece, pero el usuario se podrá conectar cuando le de la gana porque sabe que no se lo volverán a hacer nunca más.





Rondivu said:


> Sí pero estará de acuerdo conmigo en que para el segundo caso que usted cita, independientemente de si al usuario se lo volverán a hacer o no, va a tener que pagar esos 5 euros, que es precisamente lo que plantea la pregunta.



Me acabo de dar cuenta de que dije lo mismo que usted pero con diferentes palabras. 
Sean los planteamientos que sean, el caso es que los usuarios tendrán que pagar esos 5 euros. 
Inconscientemente, está usted dando a entender que la respuesta es: verdadero.


----------



## Peón

Cal inhibes said:


> La pregunta es una trampa cazabobos. La respuesta está dentro de la misma pregunta, pero la rodean de explicaciones y condiciones para confundir al examinado. El ejemplo explicativo que pone con respecto a Pedro, es exactamente la frase que somete a selección al final. *Pedro llegó al decimotercer mes y tuvo que pagar 5 euros. *Es lo mismo que decir "Pedro duró doce meses sin venir y tuvo que pagar cinco euros." Es verdadera, porque lo dice la misma pregunta.
> Salud.



No estoy de acuerdo, compañero. No se trata de una pregunta cazabobos. Es incorrecta, o en todo caso está incorrectamente formulada, tal como  se ve en la discusión de este hilo. *No dice que el usuario entró a la sesión el decimotercer mes sino que no entró antes del duodécimo mes, lo cual es diferente. *

Me parece increíble que este tipo de preguntas esté  un  examen de lengua con "Falso/Verdadero" en donde no se admite término medio o  interpretaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

“Te esperé durante dos horas”
¿Cuántas horas esperó?: 2
“Me accidenté y no pude trabajar durante cuatro días”
¿Cuántos días no trabajó?: 4
“Se mantuvo a flote durante seis horas”
¿Cuántas horas estuvo flotando?: 6

Y ahora, fanfarria, ¡¡tan ta ta tan!!… la pregunta del millón:

“No han entrado en sus cuentas durante doce meses”
¿Cuántos meses llevan sin entrar en sus cuentas?: 12

Son cinco euros.
¡¡Clinck!!, caja.

La pregunta está perfectamente bien planteada.
La respuesta es “Verdadero”
_


----------



## Rondivu

Peón said:


> Me parece increíble que este tipo de preguntas esté un examen de lengua con "Falso/Verdadero" en donde no se admite término medio o interpretaciones.


Interpretaciones, como ha podido comprobar en este hilo, sí que las hay y, de hecho, esa es la idea de los ejercicios de comprensión lectora para estudiantes de cualquier idioma, en los que, lógicamente, deben tener un cierto nivel para poder entenderlos; pero lo que no puede haber es término medio; o es verdadero o es falso. Es decir, o se pagan esos 5 euros o se paga más, dependiendo de cuando se conecte uno; en este caso serían 5 euros si los usuarios no se han conectado durante 12 meses, como así plantea la pregunta (fíjese que dice "durante 12 meses". Por tanto, en el decimotercer mes son 5 euros, pero ya no sería la misma cantidad si usted se conectara después del decimotercer mes; de ahí que completen la pregunta con el ejemplo de Juan, pero que no tiene trascendencia para la respuesta). 



Peón said:


> No dice que el usuario entró a la sesión el decimotercer mes sino que no entró antes del duodécimo mes, lo cual es diferente.


Tampoco dice "antes"; dice "durante", que es ligeramente diferente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Rondivu said:


> Tampoco dice "antes"; dice "durante", que es ligeramente diferente.
> 
> Un saludo.



A los efectos que estamos conversando en este hilo es exactamente lo mismo: no ingresó en el período de 12 meses. Lo hizo después. ¿CUando? No lo dice la pregunta.

Si la cuestión es "interpretar", entonces no se debería poner Falso/Verdadero, porque la cosa es al menos dudosa.  

SI bien no estoy al nivel intelectual de nadie en este foro, no me considero demasiado burro como para entender castellano, y veo que otros compañeros también lo interpretan como yo. Entiendo todas las diferentes posturas, pero por favor, se puede reconocer que hay argumentos para la postura de quienes decimos que la respuesta es falsa y eso convierte en inviable este tipo de preguntas en un examen falso/verdadero. Al menos así lo veo yo.
Saludos.


----------



## Rondivu

Peón said:


> A los efectos que estamos conversando en este hilo es exactamente lo mismo: no ingresó en el período de 12 meses. Lo hizo después. ¿CUando? No lo dice la pregunta.
> 
> Si la cuestión es "interpretar", entonces no se debería poner Falso/Verdadero, porque la cosa es al menos dudosa.
> 
> SI bien no estoy al nivel intelectual de nadie en este foro, no me considero demasiado burro como para entender castellano, y veo que otros compañeros también lo interpretan como yo. Entiendo todas las diferentes posturas, pero por favor, se puede reconocer que hay argumentos para la postura de quienes decimos que la respuesta es falsa y eso convierte en inviable este tipo de preguntas en un examen falso/verdadero. Al menos así lo veo yo.
> Saludos.


Precisamente, Peón, no lo dice la pregunta porque eso es lo que tiene que interpretar el estudiante cuando lee lo que sigue a continuación (lo de Pedro y Juan). 
Este tipo de preguntas no admite otra respuesta que no sea "verdadero o falso". Eso,  o si no un ejercicio de elección multiple en el que haya cuatro respuestas (a, b, c, d), y sólo una correcta, pero estaríamos con la misma canción en cuanto a interpretaciones se refiere. 
Por favor, no he sugerido ni lo más mínimo que sea usted un burro. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Rondivu said:


> Por favor, no he sugerido ni lo más mínimo que sea usted un burro.
> Un saludo.




Ni yo dije eso Rondivu. Solo he dicho que *yo *no me considero demasiado burro (quiere decir que soy sólo un poco).
(¿Ve como todo está sujeto a interpretaciones?).
Muy interesante este hilo
Un saludo.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Peón said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, compañero. No se trata de una pregunta cazabobos. Es incorrecta, o en todo caso está incorrectamente formulada, tal como  se ve en la discusión de este hilo. *No dice que el usuario entró a la sesión el decimotercer mes sino que no entró antes del duodécimo mes, lo cual es diferente. *
> 
> Me parece increíble que este tipo de preguntas esté  un  examen de lengua con "Falso/Verdadero" en donde no se admite término medio o  interpretaciones.
> 
> Saludos



Me he tomado el trabajo de copiar y pegar las dos frases que considero idénticas, la de la pregunta y la de la respuesta, tal como están en el comienzo de este hilo:
_Por ejemplo, si Pedro entra en su cuenta en el decimotercer (13er) mes, se le cobrarán 5 euros, nada más =A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros._
Las dos frases significan exactamente lo mismo: La multa por no entrar en su cuenta durante 12 meses es igual a la multa por entrar en su cuenta en el mes 13. Y si esta última frase es verdadera, porque está en el enunciado, también lo será la primera, que es la sometida a calificación de verdadero o falso. 
Como puedes ver, no tuvimos que buscar ni analizar las otras condiciones ni ejemplos para llegar a esta conclusión. Es la típica trampa cazabobos.
Saludo


----------



## Rondivu

epistolario said:


> A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.
> Para mí es falsa porque es verdadera solamente en el decimotercer mes, entonces es importante especificar esta información que es verdadero solo en el decimotercer mes.


Pero ya se especifica en el enunciado del ejercicio donde dice: por ejemplo, si Pedro entra en su cuenta en el decimotercer  mes, se le cobrarán 5 euros, nada más.


epistolario said:


> A mi entender, para ser verdadero, debe superar la prueba de tiempo.


Claro, al decimotercer mes paga usted 5 euros. 


epistolario said:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que es una tarifa mensual.


Así lo indican en el enunciado del ejercicio.


----------



## Ludaico

Me he releído el hilo y cada vez estoy más convencido de las incorrecciones (que son varias) que contiene la pregunta de marras. Para empezar, casi todos (por no pecar de exagerado) los foreros que hemos participado en este apasionante hilo, nos hemos hecho la idea de que la penalización se produce por el hecho de una inactividad de 12 meses ININTERRUMPIDOS. De ahí lo de nombrar machaconamente el mes 13º. Pero, ¿dónde se dice que el periodo de inactividad, para recibir una penalización, tenga que ser de doce meses seguidos? Sé que estamos en un foro de Lenguaje y no de Derecho, pero la omisión del término remarcado (o alguno similar, como "continuados") daría mucho juego llegado el caso de tener que hacer cumplir un contrato en sede judicial. Otra incorrección (o incongruencia) que he observado es la de decir que la penalización es de 5 euros al mes, sin más. Casi todos los foreros (aquí no me incluyo, véanse mis aportes) han entendido que al decir "al mes" significa que ya sea un minuto más de los doce meses, como si se trata de 28, 29, 30 o 31 días (estas son las cifras de los meses), la penalización es la misma. Discrepo. Para que esto se pudiera entender así, debiera decirse "5 euros al mes o fracción", o algo similar. Lo dicho para el caso anterior (ausencia de "ininterrumpidos"), sirve para éste.
Saludos.


----------



## Maximino

En mi opinión, si fuera por inactividad discontinua, la penalización o la tarifa no sería por inactividad sino por _discontinuidad en la conexión o actividad_. Pero la pregunta y su enunciado dice que es por _inactividad. _El otro tema o “incongruencia” del fraccionamiento de la tarifa me parece que fue vastamente abordado y dilucidado. ¡Qué manera de _rizar el rizo_!



Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

Maximino said:


> En mi opinión, si fuera por inactividad discontinua, la penalización o la tarifa no sería por inactividad sino por _discontinuidad en la conexión o actividad_. Pero la pregunta y su enunciado dice que es por _inactividad. _El otro tema o “incongruencia” del fraccionamiento de la tarifa me parece que fue *vastamente abordado y dilucidado*. ¡Qué manera de _rizar el rizo_!
> Con lo de *vastamente*, ¿te refieres a una línea en el aporte 16 y a otra línea en el aporte 17?
> ¡Vaya manera de enredar!
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Peón

Cal inhibes said:


> Me he tomado el trabajo de copiar y pegar las dos frases que considero idénticas, la de la pregunta y la de la respuesta, tal como están en el comienzo de este hilo:
> _Por ejemplo, si Pedro entra en su cuenta en el decimotercer (13er) mes, se le cobrarán 5 euros, nada más =A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros._



¡Pero creo que no son estas las oraciones que hay que comparar! El ejemplo de Pedro es sólo eso, un ejemplo que no sirve como principio general.

Lo que se debe comparar -o por lo menos así lo entendí yo- es el principio general que está en la primera oración del enunciado (1) y la pregunta (2):

1) A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros *al mes *hasta  que inicie sesión. 
y 
2) A los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12  meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros.

Y no hay nada que me haya convencido de que estos enunciados son iguales, por lo cual uno es falso.

Me parece que el único bobo es aquel que se sentó a preparar el examen del tipo Verdadero/Falso, en una cuestión que como lo demuestra este hilo es susceptible de diferentes opiniones.

Me despido y reitero que me pareció muy interesante el hilo, por lo que agradezco a los compañeros sus -para mí- ilustrativos aportes.
Saludos.


----------



## Maximino

El enunciado no se puede separar de la pregunta. Hay, obviamente, otras formas de expresar lo mismo:

Dado que _a los usuarios que no han (hayan) entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros al mes hasta que inicie (inicien) sesión, _¿considera usted verdadero o falso que _a los usuarios que no han entrado en sus cuentas durante 12 meses, se les cobrará una tarifa de inactividad de 5 euros?_ 


Un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

Simplifiquemos el enunciado y pregunta del ejercicio a la mínima expresión (si a alguien se le ocurre comprimirlos más, estupendo). 

Usted no entra en su cuenta durante 12 meses, paga 5 euros mes por inactividad hasta inicio sesión . 
Ejemplo, Pedro entra mes trece, paga 5 euros; pero Juan entra mes veinte, paga 40 (8x5=40)

Pregunta: Usted, que no ha entrado durante 12 meses, paga tarifa inactividad 5 euros. 
a) Verdadero 
b) Falso 

Verdadero


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Para mi el enunciado está claro, la pregunta es correcta, y la respuesta es "Verdadero".
> Saludos.
> _


No suelo disentir de Vampiro, pero convenientemente dotado de una ristra de ajos, voy a hacerlo.
La pregunta es ambigua, al no precisar la tarifa es de 5 euros *al mes.* Para saberlo hay que acudir al párrafo que precede a la pregunta, donde sí se da esa precisión, y por algo será.
La forma que indica juandiego sería, a mi juicio, la indicada. Pero todos hemos sufrido al examinador que tiene en su cabeza la respuesta correcta a una pregunta que hace para facilitar el error en la respuesta.
Y lo del cobro de la cuota habría que verlo.  Los doce meses de inactividad hacen dudar de que haya saldo.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel: el párrafo forma parte de la pregunta, es el contexto, recuerda que es un examen.
Tú mismo lo has dicho: leyendo el párrafo se entiende.
Yo diría más: leyendo el párrafo la respuesta es de Perogrullo.
_


----------



## Peón

Rondivu said:


> Pregunta: Usted, que no ha entrado durante 12 meses, paga tarifa inactividad 5 euros.
> a) Verdadero
> b) Falso
> 
> Verdadero



Es falso, porque yo entré en el mes 20,es decir fuera del período de 12 meses, y tuve que pagar *más* de cinco euros. 

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Es falso, porque yo entré en el mes 20,es decir fuera del período de 12 meses, y tuve que pagar *más* de cinco euros.
> 
> Saludos


Estimado, una vez más:
Si entraste en el mes 20 no estuviste durante 12 meses sin entrar, como plantea la pregunta, sino durante 20 meses.
En fin... ustedes habrían reprobado el exámen, eso está claro.  El cuerpo de docentes que lo diseñó determinó que la respuesta es verdadera; algunos foreros y yo estimamos que de eso no hay duda.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Estimado, una vez más:
> 
> En fin... ustedes habrían reprobado el exámen, eso está claro.  El cuerpo de docentes que lo diseñó determinó que la respuesta es verdadera; algunos foreros y yo estimamos que de eso no hay duda.
> _



¿Recurrir al criterio de autoridad como garantía de razón, *Vampi*? Raro en vos. Y más aún en este foro, en donde permanentemente estamos discutiendo los criterios de autoridad.

Ya sé que yo habría reprobado ese examen; de eso no tengo dudas. Pero eso no agrega ni quita absolutamente nada a lo que dije ni a la razón que yo considero tener y a la sinrrazón -en mi opinión- de los docentes que lo prepararon (*¿desde cuándo un profesor no se puede equivocar?). *

Reitero, la pregunta es muy cuestionable en un examen de este tipo, en donde no valen las aclaraciones. Fijate que un alumno avanzado, como el compañero que consulta, del que no se puede decir que no entiende  el castellano, al igual que varios de nosotros en este foro (aunque nos trates de Pero Grullo, de rizadores de rizo y de ciegos ante las obviedades, que creo que no lo somos), fue reprobado en la pregunta. ¿Parece razonable esto? 

Pero en fin, ya está todo dicho y ahora sí me despido definitivamente del hilo.

Un saludo, y nos vemos en otros temas.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> ¿Recurrir al criterio de autoridad como garantía de razón, *Vampi*? Raro en vos. Y más aún en este foro, en donde permanentemente estamos discutiendo los criterios de autoridad.


Acá no tiene nada que ver la autoridad, amigo, tengamos un poco de altura de miras.
A lo que me refiero es a la capacidad de los profesores que diseñaron el examen, que en este caso para mi no está en duda.
Hemos visto otras preguntas que dejan mucho que desear, y sí, sin dudas también se pueden equivocar; no me parece que este sea el caso.
Pero lo importante, lo sustancial de mi posteo, no es lo que citaste, sino lo que dejaste fuera:



Vampiro said:


> Si entraste en el mes 20 no estuviste durante 12 meses sin entrar, como plantea la pregunta, sino durante 20 meses.


Eso es lo que al parecer a algunos les genera tanto ruido.
Yo comencé mi participación en este hilo haciendo notar que no entendía cuál era el problema, porque para mi la respuesta es tan obvia, que seguramente la pensaron de esa manera: hacer dudar al examinado a partir de la obviedad.

Sería, todo.
Como tú, creo que este hilo ya no da para más.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El hilo no da para más, pero seguimos entrando para no correr el riesgo de pagar la cuota por inactividad.


----------

